# Air Compressor - £69.99



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi,

I'm after a means of checking the tyre pressure on my RV and topping up if needed.

The rears are 80psi and the fronts 100psi.

Netto are selling an air compressor for £70 see link below. (Extra £15 for tyre guage etc.)

Will this be suitable? Overkill? Unsuitable?

Can you recommend another solution?I don't need to carry it with me, will be checking in the garage.

Any comments gratefully received

Thanks
Bryan

Compressor at Netto link

P.S.

Just saw this one at B & Q. What do you reckon to this one?

B&Q compressor


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Well to me the second one , as it is small enough to stick in the hold and take with you.

Always hard to know what to carry in an RV. I have all sorts of stuff incl a patio heater. the only compressor is one off the cig lighter socket type and that would not blow up my RV tyres, the foot pump does but I need a beer after !!!!!

Regards

Lampie


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Bryan

Given the choice I would go for the Netto over the B&Q having had experience of a similar one to the B&Q, which took ages just to top up the tyre pressure by a few psi.

Dont expect too much from the Netto as it only has a 50 litre capacity, the tank will be quickly discharged if inflating a tyre from 0psi but should be Ok for topping up your tyes for a few psi. I cant see it being much use for running power tools with this low capacity. Also the max operating pressure is 8 bar or 118psi which is only 18psi above your front tyre pressure.

Geoff


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Direct drive compressors are not known for their long life - especially the oil-free ones like the B&Q example. However if you're only using them for tyre inflation they'll probably serve OK, just don't use them for air tools or spraying (too small anyway).

I would go for the Netto one as it's got an oil sump and the air output will be much higher than the B&Q one, also it has a 50l tank which will make it much more useable. It will however be much larger and heavier that the B&Q version (which looks very expensive for what it is).

You pays your money and takes your choice.


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

Look at:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-12622-compressor.html+truck


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Bryan,

I would go for the "American Truck Air" compressor, as mentioned in the above link by DAB and Spykal.

I went for the other one mentioned >>Here<<.

It does the job, but wish I had gone for the previous one.
Our pressures are 4.5 bar (rear), and 5.5 bar (front).

The plug is fused, and I did notice from the last top up, that the plug did get hot, although the compressor didn't.

Jock.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Bryan

:idea: Does your rig not have air brakes and suspension ? 

If so you could tap into the air tanks with a proper garage type air line.. 

This is what I have done with George.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

*TRUCK AIR PRICE DROP*

Just bought a truck air from these people, this seems to be an excellent bit of kit that can run for 8 HOURS continuous compared to the halfords one I have that stops at around 8 minutes 8O

And the best bit is he has just dropped the price to £42.49 Delivered 

Alfred Murray Ltd,
Bell lane cottages, Chilworthy, Somerset, TA20 3BG
tel.: 01460 61674
fax: 01460 66609

http://www.4x4winches.com/truckair.htm


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: TRUCK AIR PRICE DROP*



jimjam said:


> Just bought a truck air from these people, this seems to be an excellent bit of kit that can run for 8 HOURS continuous compared to the halfords one I have that stops at around 8 minutes 8O
> 
> And the best bit is he has just dropped the price to £42.49 Delivered
> 
> ...


The link brings up a page with a price of £58 +vat + shipping :?:

How'd you get it for £42.49 del. Jim?

Bryan


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi Bryan
> 
> :idea: Does your rig not have air brakes and suspension ?
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,

Neat solution but I wouldn't know where to start 8O

Plus, with a seperate device I can use it on Suzy's 4x4.

Thanks
Bryan


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

*Re: TRUCK AIR PRICE DROP*



WebAgents said:


> jimjam said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought a truck air from these people, this seems to be an excellent bit of kit that can run for 8 HOURS continuous compared to the halfords one I have that stops at around 8 minutes 8O
> ...


By chance I contacted them before JimJams post , and I was given the price of £42.49.

Andrew


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: TRUCK AIR PRICE DROP*



WebAgents said:


> The link brings up a page with a price of £58 +vat + shipping :?: How'd you get it for £42.49 del. Jim? Bryan


Hi Bryan, you can't order from the web page, you need to ring. When I rang he told me that the US makers switched manuafacture outside of the US some time ago and that as a consequence the unit was cheaper, and he had not updated his page to reflect the new price.

He went on to say that when they were manufactured in the US he had endured a 2% failure rate, but none had failed at all since the switch. Its the same model, using the exact same parts, with the same great guarantee, its just cheaper. Can't be bad can it? Especially to someone like you who I know loves a bargain :wink:


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Truck Air came today, already had a play but with front tyres only, I will need to knock up a cig lighter extension lead to reach the rear. It works great and the guage is spot on. Reccomeneded


----------

